# [solved] baselayout-2 dmeventd error

## MotivatedTea

I decided to try out baselayout-2. Migration went fairly smoothly, but I'm getting an error from dmeventd on startup. I have lvm2 installed. I'm not currently using it, but I plan to, so I want to make sure I can figure out what's going on with this error. I've tried searching the forums for related errors, but I'm a little confused by the other posts. I can tell dmeventd, device-mapper, and lvm2 init scripts are all related and that some of them require specific versions for different versions of baselayout. The dmeventd script also got moved into the lvm2 package at some point...

Here is the first part of /var/log/rc.log until just after the dmeventd error:

```

rc boot logging started at Wed Sep 30 14:28:01 2009

* Setting system clock using the hardware clock [UTC]...

 [ ok ]

* Loading module asus-acpi...

* Failed to load asus-acpi

 [ !! ]

* Loading module p4-clockmod...

 [ ok ]

* Loading module aufs...

 [ ok ]

* Loading module tun...

 [ ok ]

* Autoloaded 3 module(s)

*   lvm uses addon code which is deprecated

*   and may not be available in the future.

* Setting up the Logical Volume Manager...

  Locking type -1 initialisation failed.

 [ ok ]

* Starting dmeventd...

Child exited with code 5

* start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/sbin/dmeventd'

 [ !! ]

* ERROR: dmeventd failed to start

*   device-mapper uses addon code which is deprecated

*   and may not be available in the future.

* Checking local filesystems ...

/sbin/fsck.xfs: XFS file system.

 [ ok ]

* Remounting root filesystem read/write...

```

Everything else is ok after that. Ignore the error about asus-acpi. (That's an unrelated issue I'll deal with later.)

If I start /etc/init.d/dmeventd by hand after logging in, it starts without errors.

The versions I'm using of some packages which might be relevant:

sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc-0.4.3-r3

sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r12

sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.45-r2

sys-kernel/tuxonice-sources-2.6.30-r4

(I realize that's a very new kernel. My wireless card doesn't work properly with 2.6.29 or earlier.)

sys-fs/device-mapper is not installed

And this is what my rc-scripts look like after the baselayout-2/openrc update:

```
                 sshd |                  default

                dmesg |                               sysinit

              keymaps |                          boot

            killprocs |                                       shutdown

                 mtab |                          boot

               procfs |                          boot

               net.lo |                          boot

             net.eth0 |                  default

                  gpm |                  default

                 udev |                               sysinit

        device-mapper |                          boot

             dmeventd |                          boot

                acpid |                          boot

         cpufrequtils |                          boot

                  lvm |                          boot

            alsasound |                  default

             timidity |                  default

            syslog-ng |                          boot

    hibernate-cleanup |                          boot

            net.wlan0 |                  default

                cupsd |                  default

                samba |                  default

             bootmisc |                          boot

                 fsck |                          boot

             hostname |                          boot

                local |        nonetwork default

           localmount |                          boot

             netmount |                  default

                 root |                          boot

            savecache |                                       shutdown

                 swap |                          boot

               sysctl |                          boot

              urandom |                          boot

                devfs |                               sysinit

              hwclock |                          boot

          consolefont |                          boot

              modules |                          boot

             mount-ro |                                       shutdown

         termencoding |                          boot

```

Last edited by MotivatedTea on Wed Sep 30, 2009 11:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mike Hunt

rc-update del device-mapper boot

and on my box 

```
# rc-update show | grep dmeventd

#
```

nothing - not there 

so you can probably aslo do rc-update del dmeventd boot  unless you know for sure that you need that, but shouldn't it be autoloaded anyway?

----------

## MotivatedTea

Thanks. That gets rid of the error, and I can access some LVM volumes I had lying around on an external drive, so it seems the things that need to do get autoloaded.

I'm still getting this warning about lvm. Is this something I should worry about, or will a future ebuild  fix it?

```
*   lvm uses addon code which is deprecated

*   and may not be available in the future. 
```

----------

